# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 6/20/03 - Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on the lake continues to be quite good. Walleye anglers are reporting 
catching fish with most all presentations. While many are still catching fish 
cranking the shorelines, the fish are starting to move deeper. The better 
areas have been the trees near the Mauvee Coulee, the north end of Six Mile 
Bay, Old Mil Bay, the trees in the north end of Creel Bay, Penny Bay, and Black 
Tiger. Anglers are casting countdowns, shad raps, jointed shad raps, and wally 
divers when cranking. In the trees, anglers are using slip bobbers tipped with 
crawlers or leeches. Out deeper, anglers are trolling deep running cranks such 
as #9 shad raps, reef runners, bombers, or bottom bouncers with spinners. 
Shore fisherman are reporting a good evening bite at the bridges and the rip 
rap along the highways. Pike continue to be caught in most all areas of the 
lake but have moved out deeper as well. The same presentations that work for 
walleyes have been working for pike as well. White bass fishing continues to 
be spotty. Most anglers are reporting catching some, but the fish are 
scattered. Small firetiger or blue cranks like #7 countdowns or #5 shad raps 
have been working as well as chartreuse jigs tipped with minnows. This Sunday 
the Lake Region Anglers Association will be having their annual Devils Lake 
Open Tournament. Fishing hours will be from 8:30-3:30. Weigh in and check out 
will be held at the Lakewood Access area. Good Luck & Good
Fishing


----------

